# MORRIS EVANS & CO sheep /  horse/  cattle / oil Ffestiniog Wales



## epgorge (May 13, 2007)

Here is a BIM, flat lip,  4 and 1/4 inch high rectagular aqua embossed with 

 MORRIS EVANS & CO / HORSE SHEEP & CATTLE OIL / FESTINIOG
 The bottom bottle mark is a triangle with an 8 inside it. It also has a number 382 embossed on  the bottom.

 I have know idea what it is except it comes from Ffestiniog Wales and was in my Granparents home. My Grandfather came from Ffestiniog in about 1905. Four of his brothers were already here and living my the grandparents home.

 This could have been a sheep/cattle medicine they used or my grandparents may have gotten it because it had his home town on it. I don't know but would love to find out. 

 I am to understand there is no American bottle with the embossed word sheep on it. Is this true? Does anyone know anything about the bottle mark, the manufacturer or the product?

 Thanks. 

 Joel


----------



## GuntherHess (May 13, 2007)

> I am to understand there is no American bottle with the embossed word sheep on it. Is this true?


 
 I cant say if that statement is true but I can tell you that of over 5000 I have cataloged none contain the word sheep. I also scanned Holst and no sheep there.
 America was never really in love with those wooly little critters. They caused a bit of bad times in the west from what I have heard.


----------



## epgorge (May 13, 2007)

> America was never really in love with those wooly little critters. They caused a bit of bad times in the west from what I have heard.


 
 It was short lived...
 In the mid 1800's, Vermont was mostly pasteur from grazing sheep. It was a global market at the time and the northern temperatures were great for grazing animals. The industry was so huge in Vermont, most of the forest was stripped for herding sheep. Still today, I can walk ten miles into the woods and still find the rock fences bordering the old fields (which are now all grown over with woods).
 The state lost its market to the west, after the civil war. The emerging Spainish and Austrailian industries made little Vermont turn to Bovines.
 Joel


----------



## epgorge (May 13, 2007)

> They caused a bit of bad times in the west from what I have heard.


 
 That probably would be from a Prion borne, desease called Spongeform Encephalitis. 

 Scrappie in sheep, Mad Cow in bovine and Waisting desease in deer. Cruetzfeldt Jaacobs Desease in Humans. 

 My dad died of the latter. One in a million they say. 

 Joel


----------



## capsoda (May 13, 2007)

Yep, Sheep stink to high heaven. Just like goats. Very pungent and they do tend to eat anything green. There were many battles over grazing range in Montana and Wyoming. Lot of folks died because of sheep.


----------



## LC (May 14, 2007)

I have been thinking of investing in a herd and graze them in my yard and field, already sick of having to mow grass..................


----------



## epgorge (May 14, 2007)

I hope you don't live next to any free ranging ranchers. Better keep your fence up and repaired. 

 Anyway, we digress! Has anyone ever heard of Morris Evans co.?

 The reason I ask is, this bottle is my mothers. It was one of my fathers he got from his father. She want sto sell it for some unGodly reason and I need to figure out how much it is so I can buy it from her. I don't want her to sell it and I don't want her to get ripped off if she does. 

 Joel


----------



## bearswede (May 14, 2007)

This collector could probably help...

http://www.codds-n-odds.co.uk/bottles.html


 Ron


----------



## epgorge (May 14, 2007)

Thanks bears and GuntherHess,

 I had heard there was no bottle embossed with the word sheep on it. I believe that has been dispelled. 

 The Morris site did help with pictures, but not much info on the business or the man. Most of the links just bring you back to the home page, which brings you to the home page, etc. 

 I did write Keith, expalilning what I was looking for so now, as usual, we wait. 

 I think in the interim, I will go get something else for us all to ponder upon.

 Joel


----------



## capsoda (May 14, 2007)

Hey LC, What you want is goats for mowing. They do a better job and when you finish you can sell them at auction. Right now they bring about $2.69 lb.[]


----------



## epgorge (May 14, 2007)

I found this really neat go-with on the Morris Evans Co. This is an advertisement which incorporates the need of a mirror to see it, as indicated at the top of the ad. 

 This particular one is being offered for $150 American. I found one that sold on british ebay for L 90.

 I thought this was interesting. Are there any other reversed advertisements anyone knows of?
 Ep


----------



## epgorge (May 14, 2007)

These next two were a product of Bearswede's assistance.. Thanks Ron!
 Check out the old truck with advertisement in English, a sign of imperial rule.
 Ep


----------



## epgorge (May 14, 2007)

I love the "Manufactory"

 Ep


----------



## epgorge (May 14, 2007)

All this help has accomplished one thing... My mom isn't so up on selling it now.

 I took the liberty of mass mailing my four siblings, all the information I am getting and recieving. This apparently has sparked some interest from them in the bottle. 

 At least it will stay in the family. Mission accomplished. 

 Matt, I am still very interested in seeing if any other bottles sell, embossed with the word "Sheep". I appreciate you running the scan for me.. 
 Thanks!
 Joel


----------



## epgorge (May 14, 2007)

Gotta love that mutton.....!!! 
 I never met a goat I liked.
 Dumber than cows, more miserable than donkeys.


----------



## LC (May 14, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Warren, I will have to change my preference a bit!


----------



## bearswede (May 14, 2007)

Nice stuff, Joel... Glad the bottle is staying put, and a spark of curiosity struck!

 Ron


----------



## Young One (Jan 8, 2012)

I've got a green Morris Evans and co. Horse Sheep and cattle oil and I heard they go from around $125 $150. I kinda doubt it though. I also found out this bottle is from wales. Y.O.


----------

